# EC of GH Flora 3 part nutes?



## cratos (Feb 12, 2007)

I was wondering if there was someone out there that could help me out. I use the General Hydroponics Flora series and I do not have a ppm/EC meter. I was wondering if anyone with a meter knew what the ratings were for the recommended dosages on the bottles. I tried to look it up online but I'm getting conflicting results. I read an article over at icmag written by one of the breeders (MandalaMike) explaining that the recommended dosages are usually way too high. Here's the link if anyone's interested. 
http://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=13689
What do you guys think of this?


----------

